# Experienced CPC and RCC coder looking for Remote work



## bhoffman (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello. I am looking for FT or PT REMOTE coding. I have 10 years experience in Radiology and 1-2 years experience in ER.. Also have some knowledge of family practice and orthopedics.


----------



## MRJuette (Aug 15, 2011)

Could you tell me where you're located and if you have any experience with Alife? We just had an employee give her 2 weeks notice, may only need coding fill in for 2-3 months, but am looking at all options -- we are radiology based, thus the RCC is of pertinence to our position. Thank you.
Michelle J.
Yakima, WA


----------



## dfeder@lloydstaffing.com (Aug 30, 2011)

*Urgent opport to work from home ft perm*

My company is representing a firm that is looking for CPC coders with at least 2 years exp as a Certified Professional Coder. 
This is a position that allows you to work from home and it is Full Time. 
I would need an immediate response with resume in “word” format if you are interested. 

Please submit and or call for details. 

Thank you.




Debbie Feder
Director of Healthcare Management
Healthcare
LLoyd Staffing
445 Broadhollow Road, Suite 119
Melville, NY 11747
Office: 631.777.7600   Ext.787
Fax: 631.777.7626
Cell: 917-579-4340
dfeder@lloydstaffing.com 
www.LLoydStaffing.com




Connect, follow & fan LLoyd today!


----------

